
2019 is your last year to use Google Hangouts if you haven’t moved on already - tomrod
https://9to5google.com/2018/04/19/google-rcs-chat&=
======
tomohawk
It's being replaced with Chat, which is an RCS client. Even though RCS
supports encryption, Chat will not support that.

[https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/what-is-rcs-
messaging/](https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/what-is-rcs-messaging/)

------
nichos
My groups are making the move to signal. The desktop app is not great, but
their mobile version is pretty polished. So far, everyone is happy.

------
anoncoward111
Please don't kill hangouts. It's a more reliable platform for me than even
whatsapp, because it is very easy to create a new email account and chat with
people.

It's much more tedious for me to get a new phone number or burner phone.

